# Bitcoin miners 11 Antminer S1's



## acpeacemaker (May 8, 2016)

Im kinda at a loss of what to do with these. 11 Antminer S1's dual blades. I know a couple members here are into bitcoin. I know how to mine, but these are not really worth the power consumption. I picked these up for free yesterday which was pretty cool. The guy said they were pulling about 2200 watts. Any thoughts? To scrap or not too? What do those asics have in them?  The aluminum sinks have some weight. Not saying these are scrap value, but.....

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## platedscrap (May 8, 2016)

Part them out and sell on ebay people buy the boards to make mod miners .. like you said no profit to run them anymore


----------



## patnor1011 (May 9, 2016)

I recently scrapped my avalon 200GH miner. It was in garage gathering dust for about 2 years anyway. I switched it off long time ago.
It was fun when I was running it, I mostly went after altcoins and traded them.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 9, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> I recently scrapped my avalon 200GH miner. It was in garage gathering dust for about 2 years anyway. I switched it off long time ago.
> It was fun when I was running it, I mostly went after altcoins and traded them.



Pat, did you put process those chips?


----------



## patnor1011 (May 10, 2016)

Not yet, there were 8 small red boards small bit bigger than box of cigarettes with about 30 IC on each. They are similar to BGA, cant cut them off board I may have use heat gun on them.


----------



## Qetuo135 (Oct 27, 2021)

I was saving up money to invest in something in a crypto exchange. After hearing from my friends about different exchanges, I was advised about an exchange They have their own application for smartphones. I decided to use it right away and was very satisfied. I buy from them in the future. They also have very responsive support which will help me with any questions.

Edited to remove link


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 27, 2021)

Qetuo135 said:


> I was saving up money to invest in something in a crypto exchange. After hearing from my friends about different exchanges, I was advised about an exchange They have their own application for smartphones. I decided to use it right away and was very satisfied. I buy from them in the future. They also have very responsive support which will help me with any questions.




This new traffic is hilarious!

Edited to remove link.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 27, 2021)

Actually, the new system has more robust controls against spam than the old software, but some are likely to still slip through. We don't camp out 24 hours a day, so sometimes it takes us a few minutes to edit or delete things.

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 27, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Actually, the new system has more robust controls against spam than the old software, but some are likely to still slip through. We don't camp out 24 hours a day, so sometimes it takes us a few minutes to edit or delete things.
> 
> Dave


I know Dave I wasn't knocking you guys. Just the randomness of bringing up this old thread to say in a third person...Check this site out....they have great support...like...tell me you're an affiliate without telling me you're an affiliate 

Andrew


----------

